#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Fiber Homer olt

## alvarojose125

Boa noite to migrando a minha rede para gpon e vou começar com FiberHomer sistema de gerenciamento dele e pago qual a diferecia entre eles, posso usar onu de terceiros, a olt vem travada

----------


## avatar52

Boa tarde,

Primeiro passo pra poder começar a conversar: aprender a escrever melhor, demorei 15 minutos para entender o que você quis dizer (leve isso como uma dica, não como uma crítica :-)).

A FiberHome tem dois sistemas de gestão que você pode escolher:

1 - ANM2000, desatualizado há anos, gratuito, com banco de dados super antigo Informix, mas que funciona bem para a maioria dos provedores. 
2 - UNM2000, última versão lançada esse ano, com suporte e pagamento de licença anual, com banco de dados em MySQL, tem todos os recursos que um ISP precisa (Internet, Voz, TV via Multicast).

Você pode sim utilizar ONUs de outras marcas (é ONU não UNO), basta ativar dois recursos presentes na OLT para permitir essa comunicação com ONUs que não sejam da marca FiberHome (não Fiber Homer).

----------


## alvarojose125

Obrigado

----------

